# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 29 - Šifre za volontere/ke

## Frida

Na svakoj rasprodaji naše volonterke i volonteri marljivo rade i obave veliki i opsežan posao. Neki od njih sudjeluju na rasprodaji i kao prodavatelji, a interes za šifre je uvijek velik, zapravo, izgleda da ih je premalo.

Da bi se odužili volonterkama i volonterima odlučili smo da njih 15 sa najviše odrađenih sati ima pravo na šifru prije službene podjele. Minimum za dobiti šifru su odrađena 3 sata.

Ovoga puta svojim radom šifre su zaslužile/i:


Molim da mi se javite na sifre@roda.hr najkasnije do 13.09.2011. da bih vam poslala šifru.
Volonter/ka


anela lazic

andrijana lepka

rujana matuka šulek

petra landeka

nataša špiranec

jasna benić kunac

jelena kasanić

marija poturica

ana muškić

gabrijela marinac

svjetlana veseli

martina švorc

dragica fijan

danijela drmić

ivanka bušić

slavica borevković

helena miloš

brigita cafuta

ivana p. Živković

dijana ivanković

----------

